# تأثير غاز الاركون(argon gas) على الصحة



## شاخوان محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

*ما هو تأثير الاركون المستخدم في اللحام عند استنشاق هذا الغاز على صحة الانسان.؟؟؟*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
غاز الآرجون غاز خامل ولا اثر له على الصحة حيث يوجد في الهواء مرافقا لغاز اليتروجين اما الغازات المنبعثة خلال عملية اللحام فهي خطيرة وضارة على الصحة وقد تؤثر بشكل مباشر على العيون وتهيج الرئتين وتؤثر على الجلد .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## شاخوان محمد (19 أبريل 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وشكرا جزيلا على المعلومة


----------

